# Moving in Mid September, looking for some answers



## ronman2011 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All, especially the senior members. 

I'm moving with my fam (wife and 2yo) into a new job in Dubai, and wouldn't mind any help in the moving and settling in department. 

First, where to live; my office will be in Deira, and as far as i can tell, Mirdiff is the best place, anyone recently moved there? what's to like and not like? any other area within a 10km driving radius of Deira that are as well priced with new developments to rent?

Second, renting a place: what is the most trustworthy agency to deal with, should i deal directly with the landlords if i can? or will i regret it? is a villa or a flat in a development the better deal?

Third: what's the best bank to deal with in Dubai? Dubai bank seems like an attractive one with their expat welcoming pack et all, but i hear they will be taken over any time, and would prefer to stay away from such a transfer. would sticking with the same bank my employer deals with help me with short term loans and the like?

Fourth: I figure i need to rent a car for the first few weeks I'm there, can anyone point me to a good rental agency that does nor ask for stupid numbers?


more to follow, but thanks for reading through so far...

looking forward for the community's answers and help...

Thank you


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

I will highly recommend Emirates NBD. I am very pleased with their services, have had no issues with them and they are everywhere.


----------



## ronman2011 (Aug 15, 2011)

uncommonfavor said:


> I will highly recommend Emirates NBD. I am very pleased with their services, have had no issues with them and they are everywhere.


Thanks Uncommonfavor....heard that from a few people so far...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

+1 re. Emirates NBD, pretty decent service I have to say. At least for Dubai standards!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I recommend ADCB, the issues I've heard about Emirates NBD is that because the two banks merged the staff from one bank didn't know how to deal with issues over the phone, I suspect this has now improved though.

With regards to accommodation, check dubizzle.com, it gives you options to search within a mile radius.


----------



## tangodubai (Aug 17, 2011)

Dealing with the same bank as your employer has a advantage of easing things up incase of a loan (although i recommend avoiding any sort of loan as much as possible)..
given you location of work, you best bet is mirdif.. i know people who live there and like it.. the prices are very decent.. disadvantage in mirdif: low flying plane approaching dubai international airport.. could be annoying depending on location..
rent a car: i've been renting for a little while now.. tried them all ..try FAST they're ok.. diamond lease isn't bad either..
Good luck.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

I work in Deira and live in Al Hudaiba (Satwa) and find it is really convenient and love the location as not all high rises and plenty of reasonably priced restuarants in walking distance


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Emirates NBD is ok, branches and ATMs everywhere.
Car Rental check out Thrifty and their subsidiary Dollar, pretty competitive rates.


----------



## ronman2011 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot to all who have replied so far, keep them coming...I'm checking out every single tip


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Emirates NBD all the way! they have been supremely helpful to me when i first came to them and needed to open up and account and set up my finances and their customer service has yet to fail me once! the expat welcome package someone mentioned IS rather helpful (and i got free pens, a mousepad, a mug, and a whole bunch of assorted stationary goodies)

ADCB was my second choice as many of my friends that use it give it rave reviews as well. i simply went with Emirates because it was my employers bank as well.

good luck with everything and welcome to you and your family!


----------

